# nutrafin max vs tetra color ? whats better for coloring ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

just wanting to know the best supplement for making the color stand out....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im not familiar with those two but the one with the most carotene is the best for color. shrimp shell i think is the best options really for color.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

AS fan said:


> im not familiar with those two but the one with the most carotene is the best for color. shrimp shell i think is the best options really for color.


thanks neither 1 tells me how much carotene is in there. will try the shrimp shell thing thanks


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hikari gold pellets are good also


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

dmackey said:


> im not familiar with those two but the one with the most carotene is the best for color. shrimp shell i think is the best options really for color.


thanks neither 1 tells me how much carotene is in there. will try the shrimp shell thing thanks
[/quote]

no prob you need to start them on shell on or feeding shell early or they may not take to the shell.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

AS fan said:


> im not familiar with those two but the one with the most carotene is the best for color. shrimp shell i think is the best options really for color.


thanks neither 1 tells me how much carotene is in there. will try the shrimp shell thing thanks
[/quote]

no prob you need to start them on shell on or feeding shell early or they may not take to the shell.

i leave the shell on but they just eat the meat tight out the shell and leave the shell tho, so what am i to do feed them the shell 1st maybe ?
[/quote]


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea you can try just tossing the shell. sometimes you have to starve them a little to get them to eat what you want. it doesnt hurt them any so dont worry.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

AS fan said:


> yea you can try just tossing the shell. sometimes you have to starve them a little to get them to eat what you want. it doesnt hurt them any so dont worry.


starving baby Ps will hurt them IMO


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

naw they always eat. im not saying dont offer them food but if they dont take it then its ok for awhile eventually they will.


----------

